# Need some advice to floundering while wading



## smooth seas

I'm wanting to try and start floundering while wading but i'm clueless on how to do it properly and carefully. Where would you have the battery laying at and how would you setup the lights? I need some ideas and ways of setting up the whole rig. What lights to use? Thanks.


----------



## dsar592

I use a propane floundering light and I just walk slow, look very carefully cause they sometimes bury themselves. If you start to see stingray then you need to shuffle your feet a little when you walk. Buy you some good water shoes that will allow the sand to get out of your shoe or your feet will hurt the next day. You will need a gig with a stringer or a pull behind floating contraption to put the fish in. Most people just get creative and make their own. My question to you is if you are using a light that works off of a battery, what type of battery is it and how heavy is it??


----------



## smooth seas

i don't have a setup with a battery right now. I'm gonna try out my new rechargeable cordless spotlight tonight and see how it works out for me. I'm just trying to figure out a way of using a kayak or tube to carry my battery on. I've heard using a inner tube works great. I'm wanting to use the submersible lights such as the starfires, there decent.


----------



## dsar592

I use to use an innertube wrapped around a metal washtub. It worked good.


----------



## Night Wing

My light works off of a 12 volt deer feeder battery. Those small rectangular batteries which are 6" long, 3" wide or there abouts. I put the battery in a back pack. Works great for me.


----------



## smooth seas

Night Wing, the light you use, is it sorta like a pole and has a light at the end? I should have thought about using those batterys.


----------



## Night Wing

smooth seas said:


> Night Wing, the light you use, is it sorta like a pole and has a light at the end? I should have thought about using those batterys.


Just hope these photo work. Keep in mind, this was when my gigging light was new.


----------



## Mudigger

Wirelessly posted

I made one years ago. Worked great. Now I only gig off a boat. Here is the website: 
http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Night Wing

I'm kind of partial to this floundering gigging light. The Series 3.

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLightpics2.html

Since I'm unemployed right now, when I get the finances, this will be the one I'm going to get.

Here are two videos showing his light in action.






And a much longer video.


----------



## grey ghost

night wing, that is awsome viedo!! i have never done flounder gigging, I think i will sell my 28 cc fishing boat, get me a light, floating cooler, gigg, and a necklace coozie!!! great post!! Hey tell me where do you gigg at, in the bay anywhere, can you do it on coast line, bay only?? thks for any help!!


----------



## SpeckWrecker

i would use a propane lamp and a fish net tied to your waste gig the flounder drag him up onto shore put him in the bag and continue oh and the best thing to wear is some good chest waders.


----------



## Night Wing

grey ghost said:


> night wing, that is awsome viedo!! i have never done flounder gigging, I think i will sell my 28 cc fishing boat, get me a light, floating cooler, gigg, and a necklace coozie!!! great post!! Hey tell me where do you gigg at, in the bay anywhere, can you do it on coast line, bay only?? thks for any help!!


I live in Texas and primarily gig in the Galveston Bay complex which encompasses all of the bays, bayous and marshes which make up the Galveston Bay complex. I have have gigged flounder close to the shoreline on the gulf side (Gulf of Mexico) of the Bolivar Peninsula.


----------

